# Canon AF videos



## RAKAMRAK (Aug 8, 2013)

Found a series of videos on youtube regarding Canon AF system. Many of you might already have seen these (and these are bit dated) but others may not have. I found these very useful. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAx86nblZ2g

After looking at the part 1 (above) you can easily find part 2 and 3 on youtube.


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

